# FreeBSD???



## vipul (May 21, 2005)

Hi, All,

1.  What is a Difference betn Linux And FreeBSd....??

2.  Is It Contain ne graphics environment as linux or what..??

3.  Is it possible to install it on my pc with windows. .??
     i've celeron-1.2Ghz,128Mb RAM, HDD-40GB

4.  Is It widely used as Linux/Windows Or Whr?

Pls help me..


----------



## firewall (May 21, 2005)

1. Linux is kernel , freeBSD is another operating system

2. Yes it has  gui  like gnome 

3. YES

4. Yes mostly on webservers


----------



## amitsaudy (May 21, 2005)

FreeBSd is the best free opensource OS ever.
Try it.
U will love it.


----------



## Calcatian (May 21, 2005)

> FreeBSd is the best free opensource OS ever.


agree 95% with him  

 ehh, I kinda like Menuet 2...


----------



## vipul (May 22, 2005)

hi thanks 4 reply me...

But I m confused in linux 2 much
what is debian linux and the same ques as FreeBSD??

Pls help me i m newbie 4 Linux...


----------



## GNUrag (May 23, 2005)

Calcatian said:
			
		

> ehh, I kinda like Menuet...


Menuet OS.. i dont know of any great places where its being used.. Why do you like it?

@vipul, please go to www.Debian.org and www.FreeBSD.org , It will just get you statred on what they offer and why they are different from other distributions.


----------



## vipul (May 24, 2005)

Thank U Very Much  All 4 helpin me..


----------



## flashweb (May 25, 2005)

FreeBSD is much like Linux. If you know Linux, you can easily switch to FreeBSD. Commands are almost same, there is slight difference in file system hierarchy.

FreeBSD ports system is easy to install software, it will download and install dependent software packages when you install a software.

FreeBSD is said to be more secure and can work better even in high server load conditions.

I am waiting to see FreeBSD 5.4 on Chip CD


----------



## amitsaudy (Nov 1, 2005)

Can anyone tell me when was the last time that
Free BSD was included in Digit cd or dvd


----------



## Satissh S (Nov 1, 2005)

November 2004, I guess. I tried pc-bsd, It's very easy to install and use..


----------



## flashweb (Nov 1, 2005)

I think it was FreeBSD 5.2, now FreeBSD 6 is released. Hope Digit will include FreeBSD 6 on DVD.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd like to correct flashweb that the latest version of FreeBSD is not 6 its 5.4, 6 is still in RC1. As of others opinions I've heard PC-PSD is easier to use than FreeBSD. One difference I've seen in BSD and linux is the way of partitioning. BSD uses FIPS which is quite different from fdisk,cfdisk or disk druid used in linux though you can use the latter ones to create BSD partitions. Well I've personally never gone beyond that. Though I do intend to do that. If you do want to try BSD widout getting ur hands dirty you cuold try our Freesbie *www.freesbie.org which is a live cd based on FreeBSD.
One more interesting article I found on FreeBSD vs Linux is here *www.over-yonder.net/~fullermd/rants/bsd4linux/bsd4linux1.php. 
Hope this will help you out.
And yeah why not merge it with FreeBSD topic started out a bit earlier. Its no use running 2 threads for same topic.


----------



## vignesh (Nov 2, 2005)

I had a PCBSD cd but it never boots to install menu.


----------



## ra_rav (Nov 3, 2005)

FreeBSD is another UNIX modification released under the opensource licences. I tried the PC BSD, the flavour od BSD to be used on x86. It doesn't detect the logical partitions in extended partition. Also the kernel is very very strange. You can get it from LFY cds of oct05.


----------



## IG (Nov 17, 2005)

When I visited the FreeBSD website,I saw that they have a seperate iso for AMD64 processors.Is this the one I have to download for using on on AMD Sempron 64?
This is for FreeBSD 6....


----------



## flashweb (Nov 17, 2005)

Semprons are 32 bit ?


----------



## IG (Nov 17, 2005)

This is a 64 bit sempron....At least on the box it says 64 bit.


----------



## flashweb (Nov 17, 2005)

Then better download 64 Bit FreeBSD.

64 Bit Sempron, i never heard about it. You can verify taking "My Computer" property if you are in Windows.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2005)

did someone tried installing gentoo GNU/Linux which uses portage as freebsd does?am gonna try but i am not sure about those 'emerge' command etc.also
which stage tarball should i install...?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Nov 20, 2005)

hi, gentoo is the way to go. i have installed many gentoo servers / desktops both 32 and 64 bit. The distro is rock solid. join in.


----------



## Satissh S (Nov 21, 2005)

Sure Gentoo! is fast and slick. But iam unable to fully understand the USE command. Should GnOME programs also require qt to be initialised or only gtk is enuf.


----------

